# Heads up- brit nats on bbc red button Sunday!



## dan_bo (10 Jan 2018)

That's it really!


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2018)

Not on freeview EPG yet. Is it cx, duathlon or triathlon?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2018)

It is only coming up as 'Sound of 2018', 'Bobsleigh and Skeleton', and 'Masters Snooker' on the Freesat EPG.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Not on freeview EPG yet. Is it cx, duathlon or triathlon?



CX


----------



## dan_bo (11 Jan 2018)

duh sorry yeah cx


----------



## Asa Post (11 Jan 2018)

It's also on the internet.


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2018)

Asa Post said:


> It's also on the internet.


No mention of BBC coverage on there?


----------



## dan_bo (11 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> No mention of BBC coverage on there?


@Moderators can we put cx nats in the title please.

I'll find the link....


----------



## dan_bo (11 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> No mention of BBC coverage on there?


http://cyclocrosshandbook.com/portfolio/uk-national-cyclocross-champs-live-on-bbc-red-button/


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/36722726
> 
> Sunday, 14 January
> 
> 13:10-15:30, Cycling - National Cyclo-Cross Championships, Men's & Women's Elite Races, Connected TV and online


So not on the red button after all? Looks like it has the NFL show and Winter Sports during that time.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Jan 2018)

When it said "brit-nat" i assumed it was some sort of new extreme right grouping, and "red button" was some kind of protest like "no platforming"


----------



## BrumJim (11 Jan 2018)

Tom Pidcock for the U23 men?


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jan 2018)

This link quotes British Cycling as saying the racing will be on the red button on Sunday.

http://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/3964/british-national-cyclocross-championships-to-be-streamed-live


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> This link quotes British Cycling as saying the racing will be on the red button on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/3964/british-national-cyclocross-championships-to-be-streamed-live


I see no quote there, nor any CX on http://my.tvguide.co.uk/channellisting.asp?ch=636&cTime=1/14/2018 6:00:00 AM


----------



## Elysian_Roads (13 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> This link quotes British Cycling as saying the racing will be on the red button on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/3964/british-national-cyclocross-championships-to-be-streamed-live


Hi all, hope this helps, definitely on the red button on BBC1. A preview is on there now. Under 23's womens and mens from 9:15. Elite from 13:10.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (13 Jan 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Hi all, hope this helps, definitely on the red button on BBC1. A preview is on there now. Under 23's womens and mens from 9:15. Elite from 13:10.


Having followed the BBC link above, I now wonder if I am seeing this preview on the red button on my TV as it is internet connected. Not realised until now that I may have access to more transmitted programmes from the red button option this way than by aerial only.


----------



## Freds Dad (14 Jan 2018)

Watching this online but every time I press the red button the TV goes off.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2018)

I'm getting intermittent coverage, via the 'net

Don't think it's a (home) network cover, as various other sites are fine


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2018)

Just finished watching on BBC iPlayer. Absolutely ace, really good race in the men's elite race, shame there wasn't a bigger field for the women's elite.
Just one thing to say, I WANT A GO!


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Just finished watching on BBC iPlayer. Absolutely ace, really good race in the men's elite race, shame there wasn't a bigger field for the women's elite.
> Just one thing to say, I WANT A GO!


Beacon country park calls......


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Just finished watching on BBC iPlayer. Absolutely ace, really good race in the men's elite race, shame there wasn't a bigger field for the women's elite.
> Just one thing to say, I WANT A GO!



The mens seniors was very good. Pity kileen dropped a bollock 4 from the end. 

Now here's the thing....Pidcock was lapping 40 secs quicker on a wetter course. The kids mean.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Beacon country park calls......


When?


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2018)

Not watched the u23 yet, was pidcock the one they mentioned hopping the barriers on each lap?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> When?


next Sunday


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Not watched the u23 yet, was pidcock the one they mentioned hopping the barriers on each lap?


yeah. U23 world champ. Probs even give you a run for your money....


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2018)

Next Sunday at Skem, I think this could happen 

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...ddleton-CC-CX---North-West-Cyclo-Cross-League

If I do come am I allowed to beat you?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Next Sunday at Skem, I think this could happen
> 
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...ddleton-CC-CX---North-West-Cyclo-Cross-League
> 
> If I do come am I allowed to beat you?


mandatory mate. 

If they took bets I'd have you on a fiver top 5.


----------

